# Alfalfa grass mix %



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm sold out already of the hay I have that is more grass then alfalfa 25-75% Alf-Grass

Most of what I have left is 75-25%

It just easier to sell hay that has more grass in it here.

I'll probably be seeding 10 lbs of grass seed into my acres that are more alfalfa next spring


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Less than two weeks ago, my hay marketer (my son) told me those 250 bales of 2nd cutting of almost straight alfalfa is all there's left of the 2nd cutting. Nobody wants that much alfalfa. Last night he came in after selling some hay to two different customers and says, don't sell that straight alfalfa 2nd cutting, some just bought it all. :huh:

Most of my hay is from 50/50 to 75% alfalfa / 25% grass.

Larry


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

We see similar demand here - best selling hay we have is 50/50 alfalfa/grass mix or mixes with lesser amounts of alfalfa. The demand for straight grass hay also increases every year, and we cannot seem to make enough to meet the demand for straight grass bales. We sell grass hay squares for the same price as alfalfa/grass, and still sell out early in the season. Like others said, the blends with higher alfalfa content just do not drive the demand anymore.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Cy, I've been thinking of doing the same thing the alfalfa I have remaining. What grass are you thinking to best match your growth/cut cycle? I've got Orchard in some, but it doesn't keep up with the alfalfa's growth during the summers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Cy, I've been thinking of doing the same thing the alfalfa I have remaining. What grass are you thinking to best match your growth/cut cycle? I've got Orchard in some, but it doesn't keep up with the alfalfa's growth during the summers.


Ibe started adding more fescue useing mix that had 20% along with Perenial Ryegrass,FESTOLIUM,orchard grass and som Italian ryegrass but I think I'll have. Custom mix made or mix myself and bump up the fescue it grows better in mid summer heat.

Maybe go 50% Each fescue/ orchard grass

or 33% each Fescue,orchard,meadow brome

I will have to do the math to get % correct for different seed sizes

know a couple guy that jut went Alf/ Fecue and Said high yields but said harder drying then brome or orchard.

im after tonnage and would like to get another ton a acre as it would be more profitable.Biggest cost here is land so if I can push another ton a acre out of it my cot per ton will be less


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The Amish and Race Track still prefer stronger alfalfa Ratio 70/30 or stronger . That is what i prefer we can cut that 4 to 5 times . One cutting a year wont have alot of grass but the tonnage at the end of the year makes up for it .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Ibe started adding more fescue useing mix that had 20% along with Perenial Ryegrass,FESTOLIUM,orchard grass and som Italian ryegrass but I think I'll have. Custom mix made or mix myself and bump up the fescue it grows better in mid summer heat.
> 
> Maybe go 50% Each fescue/ orchard grass
> 
> ...


You will have to do the math that will give you more tonnage but here it will lower the quality at least 30% in $,s and Italian rye grass will ruin the stand here , but maybe you are talking about a stand that is already shot


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> You will have to do the math that will give you more tonnage but here it will lower the quality at least 30% in $,s and Italian rye grass will ruin the stand here , but maybe you are talking about a stand that is already shot


The Italian only lasts a year hear.It does come quicker then the perineals to get more tonnage until the rest establishes itself,yr 2.

But that's why I'm going to have a custom mix and drop the Italian ryegrass s it has a good standof alfalfa now


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> know a couple guy that jut went Alf/ Fecue and Said high yields but said harder drying then brome or orchard.


That is very surprising. Here, nothing dries faster than fescue. When it's real hot here I can cut one day and bale the next with fescue.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> That is very surprising. Here, nothing dries faster than fescue. When it's real hot here I can cut one day and bale the next with fescue.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Slower drying in my vicinity for sure. If I didn't have white hair, it would give me grey hair.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am referring to KY 31 fescue, are you slow dryers the same or a different variety?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Our fescue isn't KY 31. Byron seeds fescue (endophyte free).


----------

